# Epiphone SG Special wiring schematics



## bdmguy (May 29, 2009)

Does anyone have a good diagram or detailed photograph of the wiring on the guitar? I recently got one, but the wiring was fu**ed, and I tried some diagrams and they're confusing the hell out of me.


----------



## Demiurge (May 30, 2009)

Could you post a picture of the wiring as it is? Does it look like any modifications were made (exotic ground wiring, additional pots & switches, etc.)?


----------



## hufschmid (May 30, 2009)

This book here will really help you out and its very easy to read...

I been using it for years (the old version)

Schatten Book of Standard Wiring Diagrams, Les Schatten [SCHDIAGRAMBOOK] - $34.95 : Blue Star Music, Products for Performing Musicians


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 30, 2009)

SG standard wiring - 2 tone, 2 volume, 3 way toggle


----------



## hufschmid (May 30, 2009)

I can just see somebody reading this and trying to place the pickup screws in the same way then on the diagramm


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 30, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I can just see somebody reading this and trying to place the pickup screws in the same way then on the diagramm



Oh dear...


----------



## bdmguy (May 30, 2009)

This was one of the diagrams that confused me. What do you solder the grounds to?





caughtinamosh said:


> SG standard wiring - 2 tone, 2 volume, 3 way toggle


----------



## hufschmid (May 30, 2009)

What they dont show on all diagrams (the thing which confused me a lot) is that you must use only 1 shielded cable for the pickup (not 2 wires)....

A shielded wire has the copper in the center and some shilding around it....

The hot of course goes to the selector connexion and the shileded part of the wire goes to ground (on the back of the potentiometer)


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 30, 2009)

And then the grounds go to the bridge wire.


----------

